# OCONUS Work, Hiring Now, Civil Engineer



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

2 coolers: I'm passing this current info along. Its a unique opportunity for someone willing to deploy as a contractor. The terms of the contract will dictate the details including length of deployment, trips home, benefit package, etc. SECRET clearance. I am not connected with this company so please contact the POC listed and good luck.

HIRING-OCONUS* *ACTIVE DOD SECRET CLEARANCE REQUIRED*

Civil Engineer, this is an excellent opportunity for someone looking to gain international experience. Sallyport is currently providing the Combined Security Transition Command â€" Afghanistan Combined Joint-Engineering (CSTC-A CJ-ENG), with engineering consultation, program management, design work and master planning support to augment in-house capabilities in the city of Kabul, Afghanistan.

Please inbox me for more details, send resume to:

[email protected]


----------

